# Hundreds of pounds of Redfish



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Enjoyed Thanksgiving hunting at the deer lease, but a almost a month without fishing was starting to get to me. So saturday I hit the beach at sunup in High Island. Met up with a few friends that had camped over night. The bait stores had no good bait, so was going to have to make my own. Whitting were easy to catch on dead shrimp, also got a few silver perch and a few puppy drum up to 30". Lot of fun to start the morning with the bait rod. As temps started to rise and I had enough bait to make it through the day. We paddled offshore in the kayaks after a few sleigh rides. Did not take long for the bull reds to heat up and get hungry. Nonneck was in his new Fish N Dive and broke it in right.

Noneck hooked up









Noneck with the first of many big bull reds from the FnD










The action was good with most of the kayak anglers landing a few bull reds each. Did not take long for me and Trailshoe to get in on the action also .

Trailshoe with a bull red









Jolly Roger with a bull red


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

After getting a few bull red each from the kayak we headed back to the ebach to enjoy some surf fishing. The bull reds were starting to hit the casted biats. Once on the beach it did not take long for me to be rewarded with a big bull red from a casted bait.

Jolly Roger with a bull red









The action on the beach picked up staedy and most everyone were catching bull reds on casted baits. Fresh cut bait was working best, but a few reds did hit frozen. Mullet was the bait of choice, with whitting coming in a close second. Fresh crabs was also working well. Lot of bull reds caught during the day. Here are a few pics of the catches

HWK hooked up










HWK with a bull red


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

SUNDAY 11/26/06

Sunday conditions were not as good as saturday with a stiff ENE wind. The surf was chopped up. Not much bait in the surf, but could catch a few whitting on shrimp or fishbites. I got the first rods casted out around eight and the waiting game started. The action was slow all morning, only Josh caught a Big Ugly before lunch. Around lunch someone turned the switch on, and the red began to feed. Most any bait cast over the first sandbar resulted in a bull red. Few double hook ups and lot of bull reds hitting the sand in a few hours. Fishing slowed around two, by this time most of us had slowed also. Few random pics of te day

Neverenough with a Big Ugly









Mythman with a monster bull red









Galvbay with a bull red









Was a perfect weekend to do some kayak and surf fihing. Conditions, temps and wind were all good. We also caught a few fish. Once again I had a great time on the beach with friends. Looking foward to the TOBA tournament on December 9th, should be a very fun time.

My favorite pic of the weekend, love good beach fires.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Quality times !!


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Great rpt JR, thanks again


----------



## Txpintal (Sep 19, 2004)

Looks like ya'll had a heck of a good time.


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

That is awesome JR, PM coming your way about McFaddin NWR.

Tim


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

Great report JR, can't wait for the next one!!!


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice pics!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Great pics and looks to be a great time! Congrats on doing so well!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

*.*

good report and pics.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

A fantastic report, and a wonderful weekend to be on the beach with friends bringing in the BIG fish! I always enjoy the photos, makes me ALMOST feel like I was there. I WISH!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

.







.







.







.


----------



## wacowade (May 27, 2004)

I had a great time down there this weekend.. I wish I could have stayed for sunday also. I appreciate you trying to get my daughter her first Redfish.. We had just walked too far down the beach when you hooked one up for her. She did end up getting her first Red which was huge! 
Maybe soon I will have the nerve to join you guys out there in the Kayak fishing. Looks like you always do well fishing out there..

Wade

Heres a couple I took of one of your Beach Reds...


----------



## reel lax (Apr 26, 2005)

nice report and pics.


----------



## dumbstick (May 16, 2006)

Outstanding report. Greenies for the great pics and detail.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Awesome...*

Great pics....

J


----------



## Dani California (Jul 20, 2006)

Awesome report and even better pics! It sure must be nice to catch big fish on that big gear. 

Dani California


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

that looks funnn...nice fish


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

Cool pics. Looks like y'all had an awsome trip.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nice report. Looks like it was a great time on the beach!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

More pics from Sunday. We had a great time....looking forward to getting out there again. galvbay


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

looks like a killer time


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Great report as always JR!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Great photos & report. Is that guy in the camo waders Randy?


----------



## BACLIFF BERT (Nov 29, 2006)

If E.C. still has photo contests I would enter that beach fire pic...Real nice and
great report.


----------



## SeaDeezKnots (Aug 23, 2006)

RUN DAT DAWG ON EM BOY!!! nice fish


----------



## Playing Hooky (Jun 14, 2006)

ohmygosh. what an outstanding series of photos.thanks!


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

looks like a blast i like the first pic.


----------

